# How do you choose a map?



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2015)

What do you personally look for when choosing a town map?


----------



## Xita (Jan 24, 2015)

Less river. I try to get one with the least amount of river possible.
And then I try to get one with Re-Tail near the beach or where there's a straight path towards it so that it's not so annoying going back and forth between the dock and the shop after island trips.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 24, 2015)

I like my town map because it has a mostly straight river, a continuous beach and Town Hall, Retail, the Reset Center, Caf?, and the Police Station are all lined up to make a nice "Main Street". I think I have a perfect map


----------



## kasane (Jan 25, 2015)

Rivers, placement of Plaza/Town Hall/Re-Tail, and the land itself.
I don't really mind the beaches, to be honest.

And then there's the rocks to consider. I had to pass up some good maps due to the rocks and their bad placement onno


----------



## Arabelle (Jan 25, 2015)

I would look at the number of ponds (less = better) and whether the Retail is close to train station.. It's convinient when you do trades using the Retail method or have ppl over to sell turnips..  Straight river would be nice too. 

I know some people are way more picky-- they even look at grass patterns, number of rocks, color of train station/town hall roof and stuff.  I didn't spend 'that' much time when I picked my map again xD..


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a huge river and less ponds. I really dislike having more than 2 ponds, it just takes up good space in my opinion. I also try to see how close I can have Re-Tail to the Train Station. Other than that, I don't really care about the rest.


----------



## douten (Jan 25, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the game sorta balances the river/pond out. Short river maps will have more ponds than long river maps. I wanted a river that doesn't go from East to West, to create a little island of sort. Retail and Town Hall position was important as well. Even with the map I like.. rocks are at all the wrong spots, oh well best learn to embrace them I guess lol


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 25, 2015)

If I was to choose a new map I'd look for retail placement (easy to reach from beach but closer to the train station), the river and the beach and definitely watch the ponds. I'm happy with my current map though some of the villager's houses irritate me.

My friend has a pond right below the train station (directly below the passage to main street) she has to constantly run around and I don't know how she survives I would be seriously annoyed if that happened in my town and would be resetting right away.


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 25, 2015)

Tbh, the two main reasons I chose my map is because the river dips kinda in the center of the town so that there's an almost-peninsula that my house is on, so that nobody could move near me and my house was in the center. The second reason I chose it is because the town tree/plaza thing is down in a corner, bc I just don't go around there that much.


If I ever reset or get a second copy, I'd want retail closer to my train station, and I'd put the cafe and police station next to retail. I guess I could've really done that even with my map now, I just wasn't thinking when I placed the cafe and police station. Ah well.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 25, 2015)

I just picked the first one I saw that had a symmetrical river without paying too much attention to anything else. I'm not as picky as most people.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 25, 2015)

tolisamarie said:


> I like my town map because it has a mostly straight river, a continuous beach and Town Hall, Retail, the Reset Center, Caf?, and the Police Station are all lined up to make a nice "Main Street". I think I have a perfect map



woah your town map is amazing  I love the little isolated are where you placed the campsite


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jan 25, 2015)

I pick a map based on whether or not I can easily visualize a good spot for all the perm PWP's like the cafe, police station, mayor house, etc before I pick it. Having re-tail up north was also a factor for mine.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 25, 2015)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> woah your town map is amazing  I love the little isolated are where you placed the campsite



Thank you! Feel free to visit my dream town anytime


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 25, 2015)

I wasn't too picky with choosing my map, but I really like mine because it only has 1 pond and all of the important things are close together (re-tail, train station, town hall, plaza)​


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 25, 2015)

Choosing my map was all about the river! I also don't like inaccessible parts of beach, but that was secondary.


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 26, 2015)

There's a certain river layout that I like ( no split beaches) . On top of that, I have a few criteria - minimal ponds, retail & town hall by the rail track, and Apple or cherry as my town fruit


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 26, 2015)

I chose mine at random. I don't like stressing about that perfect map or the perfect villagers. That's why I don't have 'dreamies', I like to just get whatever comes to me. c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

I chose the first map I got because I thought of it as not cheating


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jan 26, 2015)

The first thing I look for is a West-facing map. I've always had it facing that way so it just feels backwards the other way around!

Next I check that the waterfall is south-facing because I love to take pictures by it when it's fireworks or the northern lights. 

Thirdly, there has to be a little secluded spot of land for my house  That's the real deal-breaker. If there's no clear bubble of land for my house, I move on.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 26, 2015)

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...5-ACNLpics-!&p=4387761&viewfull=1#post4387761



Candy83 said:


> I have created a new town, *ACNLpics*, which is …
> 
> View attachment 80112​




I created a thread posting of this almost three weeks ago. (_Link, above._)

For deciding on that map, I wanted the following:

1. I needed the southern part of the town to have enough space for four human houses (and with area allowing trees to be in between those humans' houses).
2. Native fruit had to be cherries.
3. I had to go through the town and determine, rather methodically, whether the paths (like I was creating a grid) would work with where I envisioned the locations of villagers' houses. (I didn't want them on top of each other. I got rid of previous town, Progress, in part because I made that mistake.)​
The amount of ponds wasn't important. Whether there were rocks in my way was something. 

I do prefer a west-side beach. 

I did want good locations for the Town Hall and Plaza. Because I kept in mind a need to be flexible, I took my time with the decision. (You really need to walk through a town you may consider accepting.)

You can look at ACNLpics at this Dream Address: 5900–5033–4735. Once you're there, and have gone through the humans' houses, you can pretty much see why I made my decision with accepting that map.


----------



## RoseNitemare (Jan 26, 2015)

It honestly kind of depends on what theme I want to go for with that town. In some cases, I might try to get Re-Tail, Town Hall, and the event plaza all in one area for a sort of 'town center' type of look. Other times I try to make sure that Re-Tail is close to either the beach (for more easily selling beetles) or the train station (for turnip stuff), depending on how I plan to make most of my bells.

For the river, I usually try to find something that ends up making something of a 'U' shape. I tend to put my house there so that I don't have too many other villagers surrounding my house. This also works if the river makes a sort of peninsula with the sea.

I usually try to go for less ponds, as that has a tendency to interrupt pwp placement, but they can also serve as cute decorations if you do it right. 

So yeah, it depends lol.


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the event plaza and the Re-tail at the center of the town. Less ponds. Continuous beach. Private beach near the diving cliff. =)


----------



## Seth Lios (Jan 27, 2015)

I like having my Re-Tail and plaza close to the train station, so visiting players will have quick access to selling things, events, etc. I don't really like having secluded beaches, though. I'm not too concerned about any other details.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 27, 2015)

What my town map has
a large private beach. I don't know why people are so against them. It's so easy to get to them and I can't believe people are actually saying it's hard to reach them. They are probably lazy people.

Retail RIGHT next to the train station. It means when people are selling stuff I can keep a close eye on them from the station and they have no excuse to wander off.

Town hall in the top left corner of my town. I like this but the only thing I don't like is there is a pond South East of my town hall. Nevertheless, I still managed to place an illuminated arch in front of it.

Beach on right hand side. All the towns I have ever made (3 of them. One deleted two still up and running ) have had their beach on that side. Also the museum in always on the left hand side in my towns.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 27, 2015)

When I first started the game, I had heard that it's a good idea to have a map with Re-tail near the dock to make running back and forth to sell beetles easier, so that was the only criteria I had when choosing a map. And I haven't ever started a new town since then, but if I were to, I'd probably try to get a map that has something interesting and different about it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

I just did...


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 27, 2015)

*A new town map*


​
I have created a new town (to replace Temps). Above is the map. I will not establish a Dream Address for it until I feel it is presentable. (It's a mess now. This was also my decision with ACNLpics, the theme town where humans house villager pictures of 333 in the game of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf.") I made the decision for this map because I wanted to get a town with apples (which was the native fruit in Temps) plus a town in which the Plaza was in the center of town. This U-shaped town is interesting. I picture doing park/recreational stuff on the northern part of town; villager and human houses on the southern side.


----------



## tokkio (Jan 27, 2015)

When I first started my game I honestly didn't even think about my town map and just chose whatever looked most normal but now I regret it so much because its so plain  I'm making it work somehow though.. 

but if ever I'll reset, I'll pick a map with a fair measurement of horizontal and vertical river curves and a vertical waterfall (??? dunno how to explain that properly lol) also one with a ~_private beach_~ thingy just bc they're cool

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candy83 said:


> View attachment 82377​
> I have created a new town (to replace Temps). Above is the map. I will not establish a Dream Address for it until I feel it is presentable. (It's a mess now. This was also my decision with ACNLpics, the theme town where humans house villager pictures of 333 in the game of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf.") I made the decision for this map because I wanted to get a town with apples (which was the native fruit in Temps) plus a town in which the Plaza was in the center of town. This U-shaped town is interesting. I picture doing park/recreational stuff on the northern part of town; villager and human houses on the southern side.



oh man.... i really_* really *_love this map tbh asgdfagdfh


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm very picky. What I want in a map:
- 2 or less ponds
- no private beach
- peaches, apples, or cherries
- triangle pattern
- No pond right in front of the station
- red or blue roof station (But I don't mind the others )
- Plaza in the middle, not close to station
- Space
- Amount of rocks, placement of rocks.
- House placement
- No ordinary map
- That was it >.>


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 27, 2015)

I just picked whatever. I do require my map to have a large dip in the middle to simulate a long pathway to mark with trees.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2015)

I just pick a map, each time, unless all of them have more than two ponds.
I will not accept anything with more than two ponds. I also hope that no one lives right in front of the town hall. I absolutely hate there being a house right in front of the town hall.


----------



## pocky (Jan 27, 2015)

for my first town I wanted a river with lots of twists and turns (not realizing that this was actually a bad thing) I also wanted circle grass, a brown train station, a blue town hall, re-tail near the docks, the plaza in the middle of my map, and apples or peaches as a fruit. I was lucky enough to get all of this in my first reset 

for my second town I wanted oranges as a town fruit, a single pond, re-tail near the docks or train station, plaza in the middle of the map, town hall near it, and a river layout like this:
-----\___/-----

afer 5 days of resetting I didn't get ANY of this so I just settled for some random map (like I said, im done with this! gonna choose the next map rover shows me no matter what)


----------



## FlaaffyTaaffy (Jan 27, 2015)

I prefer a map with minimal river and ponds. Also, a south facing waterfall because those are pretty.  And no thin spaces of land! I hate those!


----------



## Carina (Jan 28, 2015)

I choose a map by its river. I like maps with long and symmetrical rivers, especially the ones with the shape of a 'U' and the plaza in the centre.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 28, 2015)

I prefer a map that is symmetrical (and lucky I got one where the river makes a U-shape) and only at most 2 ponds. I'd prefer the beach ramps to be on one beach instead of two and the town hall and plaza to be in the north side. Re-tail location can vary so long as I can easily get there from the beach.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 28, 2015)

Carina said:


> I choose a map by its river. I like maps with long and symmetrical rivers, especially the ones with the shape of a 'U' and the plaza in the centre.



My newest town, which is a replacement for Temps, doesn't have an established Dream Address just yet. (I'm waiting for it to become presentable.) It looks a lot like Escissia. Differences are on the east side with where the Town Hall and Re-Tail Shop are located. Another difference are the towns' native fruits: yours is the cherry; mine is the apple.

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...choose-a-map&p=4481275&viewfull=1#post4481275 

I'm currently working on this "newest" town. I like it because it already stimulates my imagination.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 28, 2015)

I've only had one town so far with no resets, and I believe I was simply looking for apples as a town fruit. Possibly other things, but I can't remember them...

In the end, I settled for a town with oranges, but the plaza is right in front of the town hall (one square off from perfectly centered, but oh well). I only realized recently that on top of that, having Re-Tail right next to the plaza makes it a really nice town center, plus I ended up building my police station right next to the town hall.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Jan 28, 2015)

No thin strips- they're so annoying because I swear all villagers want to move there and then they're out of the way... 
Position of Plaza- I like it in an open space
Position of Re-Tail- I like it in the middle because then I can sell fish from the Island quickly and it's not too far away for general use.
Villagers- I want to start with at least 1 dreamie...


----------

